# Unedited Photos



## mblair1977 (Jul 29, 2010)

We shoot a lot of weddings, and we are asked quit often to give them the unedited photos. in an 8 hour wedding and reception we may have over 1000 shots, but we take multiples of the same shot so the may end up with 200 or 300 edited photos. Also if a shot had motion blur or eyes were closed we do not attempt to edit it, then we are asked, where is this shot? How do you handle these questions?


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

I would tell them just that....that many of them were multiples or had eyes closes, blur etc.  
You can even tell them that you delete the non-keepers...or you can actually delete them.  How often do you really need to pull up a non-keeper from a wedding?  

If they are pushy about it, you could fine one where they are the one with closed eyes, or a stupid expression...then tell them that they all look like that.  

I think that the best solution is to let them know how you operate, before the wedding.  If you take 1000 shots and deliver around 300, then let them know what to expect.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 29, 2010)

*Never, ever, EVER* do I give out unedited images.  I recently shot my brother's wedding (he is a good photographer in his own right) and _he_ only got edited images.  

Mike is 100% correct.  I always brief the clients ahead of time, telling them that they will see me taking many more photos than they actually see in their proof gallery, and the reason is that there are multiples of many, and others may have missed focus, closed eyes, etc.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 29, 2010)

Recently I did a girl who is a plus size.  I modified her body just enough (not too extreme where she would find out).  I didnt tell her of course.  There is no way I will give her the unedited version LOL.


----------



## KmH (Jul 29, 2010)

You write it right into your contract: something like...

Your Company Name, does not provide unedited images. Which images get presented to the client are chosen at the sole discretion of Your Company Name, because Your Companys Name's professional reputation is tied to the quality of the images. Though Your Company Name will make hundreds of images, you will only see the best of them.

If you would like you could add something like:

Images get disqualified for many reasons: someone's eyes were closed, they moved a hand and it was blurry in the image, someone stepped into the edge of the shot, etc.


----------



## Flash Harry (Jul 30, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Recently I did a girl who is a plus size.  I modified her body just enough (not too extreme where she would find out).  I didnt tell her of course.  There is no way I will give her the unedited version LOL.



So she's now sitting in maccydees gorging herself cos she thinks she lost weight and her man won't love her anymore, does she own one of those sideshow mirrors? H


----------



## DrongoPhoto (Aug 1, 2010)

"The difference between an amateur photographer and a professional photographer is that the amateur will show you ALL of their pictures."


----------



## smokinphoto (Aug 4, 2010)

Learn your lesson and never give out your unedited images in the future ever! 
that's just asking for trouble.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 4, 2010)

DrongoPhoto said:


> "The difference between an amateur photographer and a professional photographer is that the amateur will show you ALL of their pictures."


 
This is such a good quote that it merits to be re-quoted! 
Have you ever sat through a session of "look at ALL my holiday pics, I am sooo proud of my achievements", and then they were not even turned and you have to sit with your head tilted to your shoulder any time the person decided to go for a portrait format?

I've come home from such sessions, telling my husband that it was actually a nuisance to be shown EVERYTHING, also the 70% of photos that would need to go!

No person will EVER see any un-edited photos of mine (and I'm speaking up in the Shop Talk forum, even while I'm not a professional at all).


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 16, 2010)

Lake Rolf said:


> Any canon dslr can take as any good image as the next camera as the CMOS technology in each of their DSLRs are nearly identical,
> 
> image quality will differ more from the lens and the photographer than the actual camera.



Very informed, do you read English well? you don't appear to be answering the same question as everyone else. H


----------

